# Predrilling When Using Pocket Hole Joinery



## jstewart (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I'll try using pocket hole joinery for one of my next projects. After looking at all of the various Kreg systems out there (and a few other brands) I still have one question. When drilling the pocket holes, do I also need to predrill in the adjoining board? Will the self tapping screws do all the work for me? I'm going to be working with red oak. I'm sure in pine I could get away with more than in a hardwood.

Any helpful thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Just use the right screws and no predrilling is necessary. That's one of the beauties of the screws.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Joshua,
The self tapping does all the work. Just be sure to have the butt joint tight when driving the screw and it will be a very strong joint.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Right Betsy. Course-thread screws for softwood, fine-thread screws for hardwood.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Use the self-tapping screws.

I prefer the Kreg screws. I bought some generic ones
a while back and the specs are a little different… caused
problems.

If you are joining face frames be careful, especially in hard
hardwoods. In some cases you might want to leave a
"horn" on the rail or stile that you trim off after putting
the screws in. If your screw is close to the end of a board
sometimes splitting will occur. The joint is still strong 
but the split is ugly.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

As Randy stated Course tread for softwoods and Fine treads for hard woods. I use a dap of glue as well just for added stength. Blkcherry


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

As for your question on red oak, I have used them a lot on red oak and have not really had many issues with it. And as Black cherry said a little glue and its a real good joint.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've used Pocket screws quite a few times and it's all good advice here.

Official Kreg screws are more expensive, but they are worth it, and do clamp tight before you screw together, this is most important. I have found that the screws hold the joint well, but they do not pull the joint tight, so clamp it tight first and all is well


----------



## jstewart (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your pocket hole advice. Now I just have to decide which Kreg system to buy. I don't think the little one-hole jig is going to be what I want since my next project will have about 24 different places where I want side-by-side pocket holes. I'm thinking about shelling out for the Master System (especially since I would get a free right angle clamp through a current Amazon promotion) at $139 or maybe just the Standard Pack at $75. Perhaps the R3 at $40 would be good enough, but I would still have to buy a face clamp.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like you got all the answers you need.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Josh, the pocket hole screws provide a very effective joint using the right screws. You do have the disadvantage of having the screw holes showing, but if they are in a hidden place there is no problem.


----------

